

America could still go over the cliff — and take the rest of us with it - pebb
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2256289/America-cliff--rest-it.html

======
lifeguard
I trust in the pragmatism of the financial elites to prevent a collapse. More
pressing are Spain and Italy. But again, pragmatism over dogma. No one can win
if the casino is closed.

